# I Corinthians 9:16-23



## brianlve (Oct 27, 2009)

I would like to pick your mind a little on this verse. Does it mean I should look and sound like the world to try to reach the lost?


----------



## Skyler (Oct 27, 2009)

no


----------



## Nathan Riese (Oct 27, 2009)

The point of his message is this:

_Although_ he is free, he is willing to restrict his freedom in order to reach others.

He is still under the law of Christ as he acts as a servant to others.

Sure, he becomes like them, but he didn't use sinful measures to accomplish that (i.e. he didn't become sinful because they were sinful)

looking and sounding like the world, what you have asked, is not what is specifically metnioned in this passage. I think Matthew Henry speaks well to this matter:



> Verses 19-23
> The apostle takes occasion from what he had before discoursed to mention some other instances of his self-denial and parting with his liberty for the benefit of others.
> I. He asserts his liberty (v. 19): Though I be free from all men. He was free-born, a citizen of Rome. He was in bondage to none, nor depended upon any for his subsistence; yet he made himself a servant to all, that he might gain the more. He behaved as a servant; he laboured for their good as a servant; he was careful to please, as a servant to his master; he acted in many cases as if he had no privileges; and this that he might gain the more, or make the more converts to Christianity. He made himself a servant, that they might be made free.
> II. He specifies some particulars wherein he made himself a servant to all. He accommodated himself to all sorts of people. 1. To the Jews, and those under the law, he became a Jew, and as under the law, to gain them. Though he looked on the ceremonial law as a yoke taken off by Christ, yet in many instances he submitted to it, that he might work upon the Jews, remove their prejudices, prevail with them to hear the gospel, and win them over to Christ. 2. To those that are without the law as without law that is, to the Gentiles, whether converted to the Christian faith or not. In innocent things he could comply with people’s usages or humours for their advantage. He would reason with the philosophers in their own way. And, as to converted Gentiles, he behaved among them as one that was not under the bondage of the Jewish laws, as he had asserted and maintained concerning them, though he did not act as a lawless person, but as one who was bound by the laws of Christ. He would transgress no laws of Christ to please or humour any man; but he would accommodate himself to all men, where he might do it lawfully, to gain some. Paul was the apostle of the Gentiles, and so, one would have thought, might have excused himself from complying with the Jews; and yet, to do them good, and win them over to Christ, he did, in innocent things, neglect the power he had to do otherwise, and conformed to some of their usages and laws. And though he might, by virtue of that character, have challenged authority over the Gentiles, yet he accommodated himself, as much as he innocently might, to their prejudices and ways of thinking. Doing good was the study and business of his life; and, so that he might reach this end, he did not stand on privileges and punctilios. 3. To the weak he became as weak, that he might gain the weak, v. 22. He was willing to make the best of them. He did not despise nor judge them, but became as one of them, forbore to use his liberty for their sake, and was careful to lay no stumbling-block in their way. Where any, through the weakness of their understanding, or the strength of their prejudices, were likely to fall into sin, or fall off from the gospel into heathen idolatry, through his use of his liberty, he refrained himself. He denied himself for their sakes, that he might insinuate into their affections, and gain their souls. In short, he became all things to all men, that he might by all means (all lawful means) gain some. He would not sin against God to save the soul of his neighbour, but he would very cheerfully and readily deny himself. The rights of God he could not give up, but he might resign his own, and he very often did so for the good of others.
> ...


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 27, 2009)

Paul is clearly advocating that we do, in fact, try to accommodate others as much as possible in non-essentials so that we can make the Gospel understandable and meaningful to our target culture. 

If we cross cultures with the Gospel, we want to make sure that we give them the Gospel and not Western Cultural forms. 

I need not dress like a Westerner, eat like a Westerner, or even (to some degree) worship like a Westerner. But I should be willing to eat what is set before me, I should be willing to be content in "doing church" in a home or in a circle rather than in a building all facing forward. If handing something with my left hand offends, I should use my right hand to hand objects over. If the culture takes off their shoes at the door, I should as well. If possible, I will learn their language and cultural patterns so that our Global God is not seen as the American Deity, but the God of the Universe, whose Gospel can be transmitted into every language and evey culture may glorify Him.

Paul was willing to sacrifice his comfort and cultural patterns so that among either the Jews or the Greeks, he would be a fit vessel to make the Gospel known.

If we cross cultures with the Gospel, we should practice fitting in as much as possible without sacrificing biblical absolutes.


----------



## brianlve (Oct 27, 2009)

*Thanks*

I have a friend that goes to a c.j. mahaney church and he uses this verse, as a reason to use music, other things to attract "the World" his words not mine or unbelievers to church, so they can preach the gospel to them.


----------

